# New Waterfall Taking Shape



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We have been rebuilding the waterfall. Sprang a leak last year, so I made a new tunnel(it sits on the tunnel), it is dual track so can have two loops now! Learned a lot on the old one, this one has the rubber up the sides quite a bit, not depending on the rocks/caulk to hold in the water, like we had before. Framework of 2x6 underneath, one layer for the pond depth, two on top for the 1" spill rock and and inch or two of rubber above the water level, then the rocks sit on that.








The back filter unit will go up on top and will be screened(hopefully!) by rocks/trees. Filter works great.








I like the two trees flanking the lower pond, one on the right was on top of the old one.









Hose goes up to the filter through some old downspout, under the trackbed and comes up on the left side, you can see the 
white piece to the left of the tunnel. Ways to go yet! This is HARD work for a retired guy!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking grand Jerry! Great idea about having the waterfall over the train tunnel. Thanks for the how-to's. Someday I hope to build something similar.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted this last year, but it is the tunnel I made, pretty tough materials.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's turning into ONE attractive feature ! Great work. Original, too.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got water running over the falls. Filter is now up on top, still need some plants around it and a few details. Sure sounds nice, now I can relay
my track and get the inner loop going also. Once I rest!








Closer shot.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Most lovely, though I think I would have hidden the pipe.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cool Jerry 
make sure Bubba does not jump in.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Uh is that catch and release or do I get to bring home the largest I catch? 

Look grand, I envy your water, I'd end up with a wild 'piggy' pit! 

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Troby, you need to re-read the post. I said more details remain to be done. John, I have a rubber pond liner, that holds the water in. 

jb


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

May I suggest using some flat rocks under the wier stones to hide the rubber liner. Some of the side stones can hold it in place. The wier stones may need to be pulled forward to ensure the water falls over the edge and doesn't just run down the front of the stones. I need to grind the edge of my stones to get a smoother sheet of water coming over the edge.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RIchard, 
We thought about that, but decided not to bother, usually just turn green anyway!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Add a UV clarifier in the pump filter circuit and it'll stop the green. 

What I meant about a piggy pit was I get wild javalinas in my yard already, they can smell water a mile away.... up to 300 pounds of straight forward determination 

I never did get an answer of your pond; is it catch and release or do we get to keep the biggest?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

NO catching of fish! Just lookee'. With the new filter up on top and the UV light inside it and the chemicals all up to snuff and all this starting with a cleaned pond it is real clear right now. Hoping it to stay that way. The bigger waterfall pump keeps the circulation going good and must oxygenate good, the fish are quite a bit more active and hungrier!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang! Thought I'd try some fly casting.... 

I just added a UV light and the green is gone and stays that way, less than a week ... Now Im adding microbelift to get rid of the poop! I can see the bottom again! 

It's the tumbling water that draws the oygen in. 

Plus it's spring for the activity, still can't get them to take the flies tho', but they do rise and dive....


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

It looks great Jerry! I have heard that lemon juice takes care of the green but I would look into that before considering it as there are fish involved. I'll see if I can find something out for you. My dad has had a Koi pond for years. 

-Will


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

That is a very nice waterfall and pond, very nice. I'm sure the end result will be spectacular.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Waterfall is all done and double tracks going through the tunnel, doing some ballasting on the inner loop track yet. Got some posts about the inner
loop in the track forum. This pix may be there also, but thought I'd put one here also.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Well jerry if you have a lighthouse where are the boats and the bathing beauties? Looks good!!!!!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Jerry! Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it looks great Jerry! I need to get up there to see your layout in person.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nicely done Jerry, hope to add a water feature to mine too.....someday.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry! Can't emphasize enough how much your drawings & excellent photos, as well as the time you take to share what you can with all of us, is truly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I did replace the lava rock with 'bio balls'. Plastic shapes with lots of prongs. Put them in the mesh bags the website had. This way I can yank out the bags toss them down on the lawn(real light weight) hose them off quickly and put them back in. Seem to be pretty effective and hardly have to clean them, but they clean off real easily, still in the bags.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great!


----------

